# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  جستجو و ارتباط بین جداول

## aryana25000

[align=right]درود بر اساتید محترم

من دو جدول دارم به شکل زیر

tbl_1:

id------type------metr

۲۵ --------۲ -------1

۳۰ --------۱------- ۲

۴۵ -------- ۲ ------  ۳

۱۰--------- ۳ ------4

۱۵--------  ۳  ------ ۵

۴۰ ---------2 ------ ۶

برای جدول بالا جمع متراژ هر نوع (type) برام مهم هست که کوئری اونو بلدم

select sum(metr) as total_metr  from tbl_1  where metr >0 group by type

یه جدول دیگه هم دارم به این صورت

tbl_2:

type------sharh------zarib

۰/۲ ------- تست ۱-------۱

۰/۵-------  تست۲  ------۲

۰/۶-------  تست۳ ------ ۳

حالا میخوام یه کوئری بنویسم که نتایج بصورت جدول زیر باشه

sharh------zarib------total_metr

۳۰------------  ۰/۲------  تست۱

۱۱۰ ------------۰/۵------ تست۲

۲۵ ------------- ۰/۶ ----- تست۳

یعنی فیلدهای جدول ۲ به اضافه جمع کل هر نوع که از جدول یک گرفته میشه

من بصورت تجربی کار میکنم و از اسکیوال لایت استفاده میکنم[/align]

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

میتونید join کنید

----------


## aryana25000

> میتونید join کنید


طبق جداول بالا میشه کوئریشو بنویسید چون چند نوع نوشتم درست نشد
چیزی که مهم هست اینه که در کوئری باید مشخص بشه از کدوم نوع از جدول دوم در جدول اول ثبت شده سپس جمع هر نوع از جدول اول با فیلدهای همون نوع به عنوان نتیجه نمایش داده بشه

----------


## aryana25000

> میتونید join کنید


من از این کوپری استفاده کردم اما فقط یک سطر رو نشون میده

SELECT  type, sharh ,  zarib ,sum (metr ) from tbl_1 
 JOIN [tbl_2]
 ON [tbl_2].[type] = [tbl_1].[type]

----------


## mmbguide

به تصویر نگاه بنداز

sql2.png

----------

